# tach cluster help needed!!!!!!!! please help



## 921.6sentra (Dec 15, 2002)

Before we start yes I have searched this site all day and still havent found the answer.


O.K. Is there anyone that has the wiring schematic for the non-tach to tach cluster swap?????? I just put one in my 91 sentra with no problems but I cannot get the tach to work in my 94 sentra. I have hooked the TAM to the blue and black striped wire at the ecu but the tach doesnt work. Is there anyway to check the wire with a volt/ohm meter to see if it is sending the signal? Maybe the cluster is bad or maybe I dont have every wire in it's proper location. It appears that everything works except the tach. Please help me if you can. By the way no I did not get the old plugs with the tach cluster.

Thanks James


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

921.6sentra said:


> *Before we start yes I have searched this site all day and still havent found the answer.
> 
> 
> O.K. Is there anyone that has the wiring schematic for the non-tach to tach cluster swap?????? I just put one in my 91 sentra with no problems but I cannot get the tach to work in my 94 sentra. I have hooked the TAM to the blue and black striped wire at the ecu but the tach doesnt work. Is there anyway to check the wire with a volt/ohm meter to see if it is sending the signal? Maybe the cluster is bad or maybe I dont have every wire in it's proper location. It appears that everything works except the tach. Please help me if you can. By the way no I did not get the old plugs with the tach cluster.
> ...


It's possible... but you have to re-wire the whole thing before it works... take a look here, i think that will work for the '94 also...



http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/february03/b13cluster/ 

I did the swap this weekend and it's now working perfect... you MUST label all wires with tags to where they come and function it does... and be careful where do you install them... compare both clusters and check if the wiring on the cluster match the wire you're installing... ask me if you need some help... good luck!


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

There's more than one blue/black wire coming from the ECU, so make sure you have the right one. The correct one can be traced from the ECU to a wire harness behind the HAVC controls where it is abandoned. Thanks for directing him to the write-up Sergio, it makes me feel good that people use it, took me a LOT of time to write and draw the images.


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

toolapcfan said:


> *There's more than one blue/black wire coming from the ECU, so make sure you have the right one. The correct one can be traced from the ECU to a wire harness behind the HAVC controls where it is abandoned. Thanks for directing him to the write-up Sergio, it makes me feel good that people use it, took me a LOT of time to write and draw the images.  *


It is an excellent work! 

I'm very happy with my new tach...!


----------



## 921.6sentra (Dec 15, 2002)

Thanks for the info. I checked all that today and everything is in order, however the tach still doesnt work????? I have hooked into the blue/black striped wire out of the ecu and nothing.

Thanks James


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

921.6sentra said:


> *Thanks for the info. I checked all that today and everything is in order, however the tach still doesnt work????? I have hooked into the blue/black striped wire out of the ecu and nothing.
> 
> Thanks James *


Jmm... so everything is wired and working? all the lights and gauges work, even the speedometer? only the tach. is not working... just to be sure, did you connected the D-TAM wire? it should be a Ground.... it's labeled in the cluster, TAM wire should go to the blue/black wire #2 from the ECU.


----------



## 921.6sentra (Dec 15, 2002)

Yes everything is working except for the tach. According to your write-up there isnt any wire going to the DTAM spot. I spliced into another wire coming out of the ecu and now I have a little tach signal (very little) when you rev the car up it only goes to about 1200 rpms max although the car is at 6000 rpm. while idleing the tach is at about 150 rpm and is bouncing a little not eratic though. anymore suggestions? I have grounde the TAM and it doesnt make any difference in the tachs movement. I see 2 blue/black stripe wires coming out and one of them does nothing and the other only gets it to about 1200 rpm...


Thanks JAmes


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

921.6sentra said:


> *Yes everything is working except for the tach. According to your write-up there isnt any wire going to the DTAM spot. I spliced into another wire coming out of the ecu and now I have a little tach signal (very little) when you rev the car up it only goes to about 1200 rpms max although the car is at 6000 rpm. while idleing the tach is at about 150 rpm and is bouncing a little not eratic though. anymore suggestions? I have grounde the TAM and it doesnt make any difference in the tachs movement. I see 2 blue/black stripe wires coming out and one of them does nothing and the other only gets it to about 1200 rpm...
> 
> Ok, i found that the D-TAM wire should be a ground... also i have checked that the ground of all my cluster goes connected to D-TAM on the internal wiring.... just in case i used one of the spare grounds and put it into D-TAM.
> 
> The Blue/black wire you need is the one comming out of the terminal 2 on the ECU... what i did to find it was to remove the wiring harness and visually inspect it to be sure about the wire... i don't know what the other blue/black wire does... maybe toolapcfan knows... i guess that the wire that actually gives you a reading is the one we're looking for... now what i don't know is why is not reporting the right rpm...*


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

toolapcfan said:


> *There's more than one blue/black wire coming from the ECU, so make sure you have the right one. The correct one can be traced from the ECU to a wire harness behind the HAVC controls where it is abandoned. Thanks for directing him to the write-up Sergio, it makes me feel good that people use it, took me a LOT of time to write and draw the images.  *


Hello... do you know what the other blue/black wire does? what could happen to the oem tach if connected to it?


----------



## 921.6sentra (Dec 15, 2002)

Well Thanks for all the help. I took the harness of the ecu again and pulled it out to the passenger side floorboard so I could really inspect and find the #2 pin. After about 30 mins of looking I finally located the right wire and hooked it up and now the tach is working as normal. 


Thanks for the write-up and all the help.
It's people like you that keep someone going on a project.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Glad you figured it out, I thought you might have the wrong wire but I don't like to make assumptions. I was at a loss as to what could be wrong. Since I never actually did the swap myself there's always lingering doubt about how it would actually go. I used the FSM to do the write-up as well as taking my culster out to get pics and figure out how to properly dismantle the harnesses. It's good to know that so far almost everyone that has used it has had complete success. So were the wiring colors for your '92 the same as the ones listed in the write-up for a '93? Or did you just figure it out based on the wire locations in the harnesses?


----------



## 921.6sentra (Dec 15, 2002)

I dont know about the wiring harness colors. I just labeled all of them as I removed them and put them in the new cluster where they went.

Thanks Again for the help


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

921.6sentra said:


> *Well Thanks for all the help. I took the harness of the ecu again and pulled it out to the passenger side floorboard so I could really inspect and find the #2 pin. After about 30 mins of looking I finally located the right wire and hooked it up and now the tach is working as normal.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the write-up and all the help.
> It's people like you that keep someone going on a project. *


Good to know that it finally worked!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 8, 2003)

I had attacked this cluster swap a while ago. I had done almost everything right after numerous trials and errors. I had never went back to hook up the tach wire to the cpu. I did this the other day- finally. Initially I had the same problem as someone who posted to this where the tach was hooked up to the wrong wire and the needle barely moved. I then took a closer look and found the correct wire and made my connection. I started the car and the tach jumped up. I WAS AS HAPPY A PIG IN SHIT. another successful tach install. later tony 94 xe with tach cluster, silver flake gauges, and orange dream needle kit.


----------



## chuckone (Aug 4, 2002)

im a little confused . i picked up a cluster to do the swap on my 94 sentra le.the one i picked up only has three plugs in the back. you guys are talking about four plugs. whats the diffrence .any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

What year car did you get that cluster out of? You need a '93 or '94 cluster because of the electronic speedo. '91 and '92 have a cable driven speedo and might have less electrical harnesses.


----------



## chuckone (Aug 4, 2002)

the tach is electric no speddo cable .its problably from a newer sentra like 95-96 .it only has three plugs on the back of it.


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

chuckone said:


> *im a little confused . i picked up a cluster to do the swap on my 94 sentra le.the one i picked up only has three plugs in the back. you guys are talking about four plugs. whats the diffrence .any help would be greatly appreciated. *


I think that's a cluster from an 95 and newer models... i have no idea about the correct wiring but i guess it will be possible to wire since a lot of the wires on the 93-94 are left empty. Just a matter of figuring out where the wires go in the back side of the cluster...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 8, 2003)

the 91-94 speedo clusters have 4 plugs or wire harness'. the 95-99 have 3 wire harness'. You should still be able to do the swap, the only thing is, is that you need to figure out where the wires go. it makes it a little harder because there are write ups on 4 harness swaps not 3- that i know of.


----------

